# Neopod Ultralight Bipod (4 ounces)



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

SOLD

Selling a new in the box Neopod ultralight bipod. $250

Weighs less than 4 ounces.

This bipod attaches to a rifle sling stud.

These things retail for $415.

Full review of them here:


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

SOLD


----------

